# My new Nerites



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just came in today









From the top


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Love em! The zebra is my favorite


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I plan on ordering some horned nerites.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

susankat said:


> Just came in today
> View attachment 32951
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. I love my nerite snails


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Sweet!!! Those are beautiful. 
The darker one looks like its got a textured shell?
Super cool!!
GMTA I have my eye on a Horned one also.
gmta= great minds think alike


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm thinking 3 horned and 3 lighting nerites.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Ding ding again, I really like the look of the Lightning ones too. 
I actually saw a kinda pinkish purple one when surfing around.
So glad you all turned me onto these critters.
Superb!


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

they be looking kinda good


----------

